# Joomla Sidebar help



## Nipun (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello people!
I am trying to learn Joomla, the content management software but I am unable to understand how to make sidebars. Basically I want a sidebar with links to other pages on my website(which are not maintained by Joomla) and other websites. Please guide me how can I do this.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 11, 2011)

u mean u want to create menu items


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2011)

prabhu.wali said:


> u mean u want to create menu items


I have created a menu & menu item, but menu item is not shown in the side bar..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah Joomla, one of the best CMS I have used.. its been more than a year since I worked on Joomla let me see if I can recall . 

After you have created the menu, you need to add that to a new module. In Joomla positioning is based on Modules. Create a new Module form the modules link, select menu as type, after this you need to select the position as "SideBar" and hopefully that should put the menu in the sidebar. 

I think this is what I used to do, as I dont have a Joomla Installation I cant verify this. give it a shot.

EDIT: The naming of "SideBar" may vary based on the theme selected. like it can be abc-sidebar something like that .


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2011)

I went to modules, there was already a module named "Sidebar(atomic template)" which was set to unpublished. I published it and its contents were shown. I guess now I can just edit it and place my links there. 
Thanks!


----------



## varindia (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all, I am new here. As I know in joomla, there are div positions are there like 1,2,3,4 etc.(upto 10) You need to assign a position to a module in module manager. Left hand sidebar position is 5.


----------

